# Pediatricians full-timing?



## Seedlinghugger (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey All! My husband and I are starting to plan for a year of full-timing. We are new to this and have a toddler and expecting one in February. Can anyone give us advice about pediatricians on the road? Mostly concerned about the newborn's vaccines but also curious about wellness checkups.


----------

